# Where to Start? New to this Early Hashis/Hyper



## kdsjen (Apr 25, 2011)

I am new to Hashi's. In fact I sort of don't have it yet?

My labs are as follows (over the last four months)
TSH has fluctuated between .004 and .0006 (.5-5.0)
Free T4 and T3 range between normal and slightly elevated
TPO and Antithyroglobulin ABs are in the mid 100s.
No detected TSI antibodies

I feel like I have plenty of "hypo" symptoms (extreme fatigue, weight gain, hair loss) but the symptoms I'm actively treating are hyper (tachycardia, arrhythmia, insomnia with a beta blocker)

I'm interested in finding out what I can do at this point to protect my quality of life best I can, prepare for the swing of the pendulum and maybe even get a little bit more energy. I have three kids and an active life and sure would like to keep up with it all if I can!

I just don't know where to start my research. Can anyone recommend books, websites, anything? It really confusing to fall into the hyper category as well as Hashimotos. The approaches seem to contradict each other. I do trust my endo (he's compassionate and seems thorough) however I don't subscribe to the "there's a pill for everything" plan of attack he seems to favor.

Hoping to find some direction here!

Thanks!


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, and welcome to the board!
I am not an expert, but it sounds to me like your pendulum is out of control! No wonder you are getting cardiac symptoms! If you could post your actual Free T-3 and T-4, that would probably help. 
I am not new to Hashi's. I have been down the road for 12 years. Went from 145lb to 218 in a matter of months after my son was born 12 years ago. I have been through the wringer and back. I am here to tell you how fortunate you are. You do not have to suffer and struggle your way along the Thyroid Disease road. You can arm yourself with knowledge, know your own body, and find a doctor who is capable of treating you, and not your labs. It is my personal opinion that endocrinologists are not the best doctors for women with autoimmune thyroid disease. They tend to ignore your symptoms, or shuffle you off to another specialist to deal with them. It took me 12 years to realize this...and to realize that my old family doctor was doing the same thing. My medical records were 6 inches high. I complained about the same things, and my cries fell on very nice, but completely deaf ears. You are a person, not a range.

Thank God I finally found a doctor who wants to see me healthy and is willing to dig a little deeper, and try a different medication.

I found the greatest deal of knowledge and support right here. I also learned a lot from a website called drlowe.com, and from a controversial website called stop the thyroid madness.com. You've got to read those websites for what they are. They are not scientific journals, but rather patients like you and I, with opinions and feelings that not everyone agrees with. You've got to be able to see through the opinions to glean what YOU need. I am also reading a really good book. Adrenal Fatigue: the 21st Century Stress Syndrome, by Dr. James Wilson contains great physiological info about the thyroid, the adrenal glands, and how they interact. I am devouring that book and learning so much about the human body. About MY body!

I hope you receive the care and treatment you deserve. Don't settle for anything less than that. Don't feel bad about looking for a better doctor. You might have the nicest doc in the world, but if he is not listening to your symptoms and treating you accordingly, your health will suffer needlessly, despite your very best efforts.

~Amy


----------

